# cleaning my scissors when trimming?



## smallword (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm trimming my first ever harvest (!) . The problem is that my hands and scissors are getting covered with sticky gunk, to the point where the blades are losing their utility. Hot water and soap have proved useless. How do I get the gunk off? Alcohol? Turpentine???

Thanks!


----------



## Stonerman (Mar 28, 2009)

I use rubbing alcohol and it works good.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*scrape it and roll into a ball you now have potent finger hash ,,*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Stonerman said:
			
		

> I use rubbing alcohol and it works good.


 


:yeahthat:   Works like a charm.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2009)

If you use alcohol pour it into a glass bowl away from open flame, so you can recover resins(ISO hash). Use a razor blade to scrape every thing before using the alcohol smoke and enjoy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

smallword said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> The problem is that my hands and scissors are getting covered with sticky gunk


 
This is called finger hash.

Sticky gold!!!

Do not waste it 

You can scrape it off your fingers and scissors and roll it into a ball, you will be very glad you did 

Or you can wash you hands and scissors in ISO and collect it that way.

eace:


----------



## Closetfarmer (Mar 31, 2009)

If you don't want to use an alcohol based product you can try to freeze your gear and peel the resin off, works pretty good with your gloves as well.


----------

